# Compare Protein in Canned Food



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Since there are a lot of us that have little guys with either known liver disease or suspected, there is a lot of reading dog food labels going on in our lives. In the Jan. 2006 in "The Whole Dog Journal" an article entitled "Compare the Nutrient Levels in Wet Foods to Those of Dry Foods" it was explained how to compare, for instance protein, in canned vs. dry. We mistakenly think when we look at a can's label and it says 6% or 9% protein that we are feeding a low protein diet. Those numbers do not compare straight across with dry food.

I have scanned and converted to a Jpg. file the part of the article describing this comparison. I don't know if it will be readable if I download it as a picture here, but I'm going to give it a try instead of just telling you what it says. I hope that isn't breaking a copyright rule of some sort!  

[attachment=32975:Compare_Nutrients2.jpg]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I can barely read it, but it makes sense. I had always wondered about protein in wet foods seeming so low. Thanks for sharing, Dee.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, Dee, this is so helpful. When I first started seriously researching dog foods, I could not believe how decieving the labels are and difficult to read! Its almost impossible to calculate how many grams of protein your dog is getting. I wish the dog food companies would have to adopt the same nutritags that human foods have.


----------



## Malteseluv (Feb 6, 2007)

I couldn't see it, but I wanted to post how to do the calculations for anyone else who couldn't see it:

Example: Let's say there's a canned food that lists 7% protein, you have to look at the moisture content in order to be able to determine how much protein your dog will actually be getting. So, let's say the moisture is 82%...

Take 7 (amount of protein listed) and divide it by 18 (take 100 minus the amount of moisture listed) = .388 then multiply by 100 to get the percentage = 38.8%

So, that food that you thought was low protein is actually too high for a liver compromised dog...

By doing these calculations, you are converting to a dry matter basis...You should do this with dry foods as well because they also contain moisture, although a much lower percentage..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Friendly reminder: Unless your dog has hepatic encephalopathy or other symptoms, do not restrict your dog's protein intake without consulting a veterinarian. Dogs NEED protein. 


BTW, Hills' l/d dry is 17.6% dry matter, the nutrient guarantee is 14.5%. Don't forget to adjust your dry food, too.


----------

